# Mogadore boat rental ???



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know the number of the boat house @ the docks off 43 or the cost?

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Same question I have

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

JDonz said:


> Same question I have
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well, doesn't look like we're gonna get an answer. I'll drive up tomorrow and let ya know.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Guys I don't know for sure but I think they stopped renting boats a couple years ago.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> Guys I don't know for sure but I think they stopped renting boats a couple years ago.


Ok thanks

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

lotaluck said:


> Guys I don't know for sure but I think they stopped renting boats a couple years ago.


The city did but it was reopened under new owner. I saw boats out infront of the boat house and I believe they do still rent. Same guy that does Punderson and LaDue.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

www.akronist.com/archive/akronist-akron-ohio-news/mogadore-ladue-reservoir-marinas-open-in-may.html


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the 411 guys...they're a little on the high side tho...wow

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone know when in May they open? I heard that you can take your own battery and electric motor and they won't charge you as much. Any truth to that?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

You can bring your own motor and battery. Full day rental is $40. 

$40 is cheap compared to many places that only allow hourly rates and not a full day rate.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> You can bring your own motor and battery. Full day rental is $40.
> 
> $40 is cheap compared to many places that only allow hourly rates and not a full day rate.


I agree. I haven't been out on a boat there since my dad passed a while ago. It was something we did and I didn't feel like going out on a boat again till now. Been shore fishing there a lot though and it makes me want to explore more of the reservoir. Time to get back out there.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

legendaryyaj said:


> You can bring your own motor and battery. Full day rental is $40.
> 
> $40 is cheap compared to many places that only allow hourly rates and not a full day rate.


Ya it's $20 per 2 hrs and if you need a motor the price jumps to $70 a day. Idk, guess Copelands spoiled me with $22 a day or $42 with the motor.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Copeland's also gave you a battery that didn't last. I've towed plenty of boats back to his dock. I believe they werent even deep cycle batteries. I use to rent boats from him and his $20 a day was nice. A trolling motor can be had for under $100. Invest in one and all you'll have to worry about is the boat.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

legendaryyaj said:


> Copeland's also gave you a battery that didn't last. I've towed plenty of boats back to his dock. I believe they werent even deep cycle batteries. I use to rent boats from him and his $20 a day was nice. A trolling motor can be had for under $100. Invest in one and all you'll have to worry about is the boat.


Ya I plan on getting one...I've been looking @ boats as well. Tired of the shore! Tired of watching guys pull in with baskets full and I have three or four! Any way, I usually row when I go to copelands. It's good exercise and the water usually isn't that rough. The few times I did rent a motor lasted me all day. Every time I go there it's usually from about 7 or 8 am to dusk. I've never had an issue with one of his motors. Hey, maybe I lucked out...idk

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The guy that rents boats at mogadore also does laude and maybe punderson. They looked like they were open for the season the other day but probably just on the weekend for now. Spring and fall there is not enough buisness to be open weekdays.

Nesmith lake has boat rentals too. May just be kayaks and canoes. Across from pizza hut. I believe canal Fulton canoe livery runs that.


----------



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. I am unfortunately not a boat owner ( but really want to be!). I have not been out on that lake in at least 20 yrs and have really wanted to take my son out there.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok I know I'm late but I'm actually @ mogadore now and wanted to give accurate info...

$20/2hrs or $38/day no motor- $35/2 hrs or $60/day w/ motor.......open 7a-8p everyday, weather permitting. (330) 628-3343. Plus they sell live bait.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## JDonz (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info Crappieman420!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

No prob

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## SawmillJack (Feb 27, 2012)

A little on the high side? No they are ridiculous is what they are. I spent several days every week of every summer while in high school out on the water at Mogadore lake. I was able to do that with money I earned working part time jobs. No kid today is going to be able to do that at those kinds of prices. Then people in the city can't figure out why teenagers today are hanging around the streets getting into trouble.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

^

Insurance wasn't that big of an issue back then. From what I hear, insurance for one year to do a boat house is ridiculous. Mogadore is a bit expensive but it could be worse. Most places wont even do a whole day rental, only hourly and it adds up quick. If people weren't so greedy and sue happy things would be cheaper maybe. Everyone is out to get a buck now.


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Hello. Those of you posting about Mogadore Marina. We are open now and our phone number is changing - it will be available Friday when installation is complete. We reduced prices by $5 for rentals and increased the time you can have to rent. A lot of fisherman were requesting 4 hour pricing so we added that. The all day price is still the same as it was 7 years ago- $60 plus tax gets you 2 batteries and all the necessary safety equipment. Come out and see us! I'll post the new number tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

Crappieman420 said:


> Does anyone know the number of the boat house @ the docks off 43 or the cost?
> 
> Land Big Fish !!!!!


Gentlemen: there is a new phone number at the Mogadore Boathouse- 234-813-9167. PASS IT ON! Call for weather updates, fishing reports or to reserve a boat! See you there!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

We are also accepting credit cards again. Thank you all for your patience!


----------



## Mogadore Man (Apr 15, 2019)

I also wanted to update you on our pricing. Rowboats and canoes- $20 for 2 hours, $35 for 4 hours (lower price and more time!) and $45 all day. Motorboats have 2 batteries and are $30 for 2 hours, $45 for 4 hours (new lower price and more time) and $60 all day - same price as 7 years ago! Kayaks are $20 for the first hour and $10 each hour after. That includes single seat or tandem! Call 234-813-9167!!! Thank you.


----------

